# Any Good Wedding photographers Based in Hyderabd, AndhraPradesh India



## tinman84 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi 

are there any Good Wedding photographers based in Hyderabad, Andhrapradesh India  ??? 


looking for references and thought i might ask here as well  


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Retocuher (Dec 19, 2011)

I know a very good photographer based in Salem,Tamil Nadu. If you can let me know the dates, perhaps I could speak to him and let you know his availability.


----------



## tinman84 (Dec 19, 2011)

Retocuher said:
			
		

> I know a very good photographer based in Salem,Tamil Nadu. If you can let me know the dates, perhaps I could speak to him and let you know his availability.



Sorry haven't checked this page till now  

Can you pm me his website and his number  
Thanks


----------

